# radio pullout ???



## lugzyou (Mar 24, 2008)

i have a 2001 new beetle and i was wondering if i pull the radio out will it effect my stock alarm. i see the red light blink on the radio when the alarm is on. has anybody taken their monsoon radio out with no problem????


----------



## ThirdGTI (May 30, 2002)

*Re: radio pullout ??? (lugzyou)*

I have a 2000 GTI. I removed the Monsoon radio and disconnected it twice last week to install an iPod adapter. No problems at all. When I plugged it back in it said SAFE on the LCD for about 20 seconds and then worked just like normal.


----------

